
Programming Languages Explained with Music - lelf
https://blog.toggl.com/programming-languages-explained-with-music-comic/
======
smitty1e
In this context, regular expressions are a Highland Bagpipe:

\- arguably not a proper example

\- have their mystique, which attracts the neophyte

\- integrate poorly with others

\- go REALLY wrong with seemingly innocent changes

\- can be great when done correctly

\- but are mostly an argument in favor of more modern approaches

~~~
vidanay
\- Originally used to frighten enemies in battle

~~~
smitty1e
Well, now:

"At the hight of the battle, after the 79th formed another square the men
started to waver. At this point Piper MacKay took up his pipes, stepped out of
the safety of the square and started playing. As the French Cavalry attacked
he marched around the square, in full view of the enemy and played the
piobaireach "Cogadh no Sith,” also known as “War or Peace.” A few first-hand,
written diaries of the battle make mention of this moment, making it one of
the earliest accounts of a specific piobaireachd being played on the field of
battle."

[https://learn.dojouniversity.com/piper-kenneth-mackay-and-
th...](https://learn.dojouniversity.com/piper-kenneth-mackay-and-the-battle-
of-waterloo/)

"Angus MacKay gives the text [of “War or Piece"] at greater length, and
perhaps completely:

Is comadh leam s’ comadh leam cogadh na sìth ann. Marbhair sa chogadh na
chrochair sa’n t-shith mi.

‘I don’t care, I don’t care, war or peace. I’ll be killed in war or hanged in
peace’

[http://www.altpibroch.com/ps204/](http://www.altpibroch.com/ps204/)

Oh flower of Scotland, when will we see your like again?

------
sebazzz
Isn't this comic already years old? I'm not sure everything holds up, and it
needs to have Go and Rust added as well.

